# Texture Sprayers



## Tenspound (Jan 17, 2006)

I just got a texture sprayer. I used it this weekend to do some knock down texture on ceilings to match the walls. I had a difficult time getting th texture to match. I had to mix the mud pretty wet to get it threw the 25' hose but the knock down on the wall looked like a dyer mix. Any suggetions on how to match the texture better.


----------



## KingOfDrywall (Oct 1, 2004)

first adjust the nossel according to the size of the existing splatter texture. adjust the pressure pretty high on the sprayer. keep in mind when mixing in a bucket the product should be almost like paint. Very watery. the mixer should cause a tunnel clear to bottom of bucket almost. spray back and forth quickly and NEVER pause...keep it flowing. as you come to the end of a stroke let off the trigger. do an entire area, starting light and going back over again to make heavier. kinda like spray painting. consider spraying a little over into the area you are trying to blend. Good luck....hope I helped


----------



## Tenspound (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks. Yeah I ended up just going over all of it a second time. It came out how I wanted it to. I just didn't think I would have to thin out the mud so much. Thanks Again.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Thats a messy job spraying texture on a ceiling. I don't really care for the look but if you spray it on and then take this like 5 inch piece of plastic glass which is attached to a poll go over what you just sprayed at a angle with it to give a knock down look isn't a bad look in my oppion.

( I just seen them do that on that one homeimprovement show called hometime and yes it was really soupy when they put it in the spray gun Which had like a hopper on the top of it they filled up with that soupy mixture.)


----------

